# Hello everyone! PLEASE help me!!



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Think I'd start by replacing the negative battery cable and see if it will perk up.

Unfortunately, not much info to go off, but the negative cable is a ridiculously common issue with these cars that can cause all sorts of electrical nonsense.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Well. it might be too late for some of this, but make sure you get all documentation showing what they have done so far, ask for all used parts back. 

Are there any CEL's or codes stored in the system? The dealer should be able to answer that. Did they perform the special coverage warranty for the negative battery cable? Post all the answers here when you get them.

[h=1]Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable[/h]
When you get in the car, close the door, put the key in the ignition and turn the vehicle on, but *NOT* engage the starter, what lights are on? Maybe take a clear picture and post it here. Once you have done that, engage the starter. Are there any noises at all, clicks, grinding, whatever even if only a few seconds?


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 2011Cruze45169 (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks guys. I know when I turn the key and listen under the hood there is o noises from a starting trying to click to engage. Also when the key is turned on to on position the dash lights up like a xmas tree with all it's warning lights. I'd say their all coming on with as many as it appears to be displaying. Again thank you guys you're all awesome here with your kindness and knowledge!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2011Cruze45169 said:


> Thanks guys. I know when I turn the key and listen under the hood there is o noises from a starting trying to click to engage. Also when the key is turned on to on position the dash lights up like a xmas tree with all it's warning lights. I'd say their all coming on with as many as it appears to be displaying. Again thank you guys you're all awesome here with your kindness and knowledge!!



Do you have a US built Cruze? If not, read the first post in this link and post back here.


----------



## 2011Cruze45169 (Mar 20, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have a US built Cruze? If not, read the first post in this link and post back here.


yes it's usa built


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

In order to keep from continuing to just throw parts at it, you're going to need to do some diagnosis, and some clarification.

When. You attempt to start car, is there zero noises("o noises") or is there noise from the starter clicking to engage?

The answer to that question affects the route you need to go some but here's some basic diagnostics.

Is the 30amp F12 fuse I'm the underhood fuse block ok? You can visually test this, or swap it with another 30amp fuse in the block. Also with a test light verify there is power present going through the fuse. One end of test light to negative batt terminal the other poke the little metal spot in the top of the fuse.
.
You need to check the 250amp mega fuse that powers the battery. It under the cover on the positive battery terminal.
You can do a preliminary test with a test light, attach test lamp to negative terminal on battery and then touch both sides of the big fuse with test lamp. It should light on both sides.



Having access to all the DTCs stored in the engine and body control modules would help. A typical code reader doesn't have this capability, you'd need a proper scan tool.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I would be filing a report against the dealer. Who ever they had working on your car was extremely negligent just throwing a computer into it hoping it would work. I hope you did not pay them for their non-service. You signed a contract stating that the vehicle would be fixed and they didn't provide.


----------

